# choke



## Luis Santos (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, I'm reading Choke , from the author of Fight Club's book...He's got a difficult name....Chuck Pallowick  ( something like that )...but ...hey, again we dive into sub cultures' environments, strange goups for strange people, kind of remeinds me a bit of " Worst of Scotland " in Trainspotting...

  I'm still in the beggining, and It's allready so absorving....


----------



## gohn67 (Apr 17, 2005)

Luis, I am sure you'll really like the book Choke.  It is really goood.  I am Reading trainspotting right now.  Choke is alot easier to read imo.


----------



## Saponification (Apr 17, 2005)

Chuck Palahniuk. It's pronounced like this: Paula-nick.

_Choke_ is very good. It's funny and Paige Marshall, like a lot of his female characters, is both noxious and strangely attractive at the same time. The story has a very nice message.

You'll get used of _Trainspotting_, gohn67. It takes a bit to get your head around the narration, but once you do I strongly suggest reading from the start all over again.


----------



## strangedaze (Apr 17, 2005)

I read Welsh aloud. I love when Sickboy transforms me into Sean Connery.


----------



## Snippy (Apr 18, 2005)

Don't give up on _Trainspotting_. It's WELL worth getting the Scot'ish slang down. When you do you'll realize how GREAT a writer is Welsh. He does two things better than almost anyone else:

1. He writes the experience of drug use in the most incredibly vivid way. I get head rushes from reading it.

2. He gives all his characters a uniquely individual personality. I don't know how he does it, but when you read one paragraph you KNOW who is speaking. They all have their own catch phrases and speaking styles (ken, catboy?). Not many writers can do that.

Read _Porno_ as well, it's awesome.


----------



## mistress_batty (Jul 23, 2005)

I love 'Choke'...it's my favorite Chuck Palahniuk book.
   ^v^


----------

